# Cut Comb Honey



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I've neve tried Bee-o-pac but I personally plan to pass on that option.

I like the Ross Rounds and will do them again this year. However, you need more equipment for RR than for CC. (IE special frames.. rings, etc.) I like the way they look and they sold better for me this year than my cut comb trays last year.

I also do Cut Comb but sell it as Chunk honey in jars with liquid honey around it. That is actually my best seller as far as comb honey goes.

best of luck!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I would pass on the bee-pac also. I put some together a couple years ago and they are really flimsy. The bees never looked at them.
I too do both RR and cut comb and like the RRs best. There is a little more work up front but they are a breeze to make market ready once the bees do their thing. The cut comb is easy to put on the bees but it is messy and needs more preparation for customers, unless, like Dan you just put it into chunk honey jars.
The bees seem to draw the RR out better.
Sheri


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> I would pass on the bee-pac also. I put some together a couple years ago and they are really flimsy. The bees never looked at them.
> I too do both RR and cut comb and like the RRs best. There is a little more work up front but they are a breeze to make market ready once the bees do their thing. The cut comb is easy to put on the bees but it is messy and needs more preparation for customers, unless, like Dan you just put it into chunk honey jars.
> The bees seem to draw the RR out better.
> Sheri


And if you buy a Ross Rounds complete super between now and May 31, there is an $8 rebate on every super...but some restrictions apply. Send me a PM for such restrictions, or ask your dealer.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

#1 Ross Rounds go directly from my colonies into my freezer.
#2 Cut Comb is messy, but I will still produce some for home consumption. I do not plan to use any foundation.


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a couple of cases of Bee-O-Pacs that i neve used. The bees just didn't like them, but the hive beetles do.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Have you considered Drapers DSB comb honey unit? The little mini frames produce a nice 4 1/2" comb that can be cut out leaving a 1/4" imprint in the frame for reuse, and the comb comes out without having to drain. Just plop it into a cut honey clam shell and label it. 

They are all I use for comb honey now.


----------

